# 2nd Grow with 1 of the "best", and one of the "oldest"



## Jman (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello everyone,
     If you are reading this GJ then I guess I caught your attention.  This will be grow #2 for Jman.  His first was, or still is a bagseed project to iron out the kinks.  It turned in to some really good smoke (pics are below).  Now on to my current endeavor.  When I originally purchased my current beans, I was immediately drawn into the Widow's web:hubba: .  So  she will be my first choice 4xWW.  I was also caught up in the aura of weed from the mountains of the Mideast.  So Hindu Kush is my second choice 4XHK .  Here are the specifics!!!

Nirvana's WW X 4
Nirvana's HK X 4

Sowed in FFLW on 03/31/09

Sprouted on 04/04/2009 all within 12 hours of each other.  Used a propogation mat for heat.

Kept them under 4 ft. verilux flouros for in 16 oz. solo cups for 10 days

Temps-72 to 75 F

RH-40 to 50 %

04/14/2009 transplanted from cups to 1 gal pots

WW into 2/3 FFOF 1/3 FFLW

HK into 100% FFOF

kept them under flouros until 04/22/2009 same temps and RH

After transplant into FFOF seedlings expeirienced some minor soil shock, and all but one have recovered nicely(pic below middle). Any opinions on her illness is cool. I just think she is just not as pretty as her siblings.

So on 04/22/2009 my ladies were introduced to their new digs..............

34"x34"x55"h mylar lined with a 400 watt MH and they love it 

Temps 78 to 79 F

RH 65%

Three fans for circulation

They will be transplanted in 1 week into 3 gal pots, and flowered in a 5' X3'X6'h grow box under 2X 400watt HPS.  Using FF nutes all the way...


So with out Further adu..........:holysheep:


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 28, 2009)

sounds good, cant wait to see ur chicks,  r thos pic of this grow now?


----------



## Jman (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes these are my ladies, pic on the right looks a little sick


----------



## Jman (May 11, 2009)

Well time for an update.  Pics will follow later (after nite-nite).  Started with 4 ww and 4 Hindu Kush.  The verdict is in and I now have 2 WW and 4 HK girls.  Excellent smithers:hubba: The deformed plant in the picture above kept growing the same, and then grew balls so. SEE YA DUDE.  The other male was by far the tallest of all of them.  Anyway started flowering under 400w hps X2 Actually i took them from MH light 1 week ago and put them under 18/6 HPS.  So in the morning they will take a long nap for 1st time.  Very bushy plant development happened under the mh and I'm happy about that. WW are the tallest ones. Topped them at 4 weeks, and they are pretty bushy, but not as bushy as the kush plants.1 Plant in particular is extremely well developed.  I will shot the plants individually 2-nite.:hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 11, 2009)

Yay girls! Congrats. Waiting for the new pics .


----------



## Jman (May 11, 2009)

Here are the pics. Upon further reveiw(could be the smoke) I beleive its not a definate on the sex of two kush plants.Might be wolves in sheeps clothing(boys).  A few days should tell. WW are first 2 pics, the rest are Kush.....


----------



## Jman (May 11, 2009)

3 more...


----------



## Jman (May 18, 2009)

Well this journal is not getting alot of responses, but update.
My suspicions are right I now have 2 WW females and  2 Hindu Kush Females.  Couldn't have worked out any better.  I have 2 destinctively different plant types of both strains.  One of my Kush is very , very bushy.  15 side shoots within 3 inches of top.  Awesome plant. Pics available if anyone is interested.:hubba:


----------



## stonedrone (May 18, 2009)

I'm interested...and subscribed.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 18, 2009)

yep, i like to think of it as even if i can
get that one, gorgeous healthy girl itll all
be worth it


----------



## Jman (May 20, 2009)

OK I kinda thought that I would have this issue.  I beleive it is a N issue.  So I made a little Bat Guano tea.  Mixed 1/4 cup to 1 gal of water. and let it sit for 24 hours. The N value of the guano is 10.  Fed with this tea 2 hours ago.  A little help with this issue would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jman (May 26, 2009)

My girls are all starting to tell me something. What could it be?


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 26, 2009)

ph?
what nutes are you using
and how often


----------



## Jman (May 26, 2009)

ph 6.4, nutes FF BB and TB
BB full strength
TB 1/2 strength ramping it up to full
fert everyother watering which is every 3 days


----------



## astrobud (May 26, 2009)

they look fine to me, they tend too burn off fan leaves as they go. is your ph and all ok? :watchplant:


----------



## astrobud (May 26, 2009)

i see now, maybe too much water


----------



## Jman (May 26, 2009)

To much water? They get pretty dry between waterings...


----------



## Jman (May 26, 2009)

I think you are talking about the first set of pics.  I was watering every 4 day and they really started to dry out. After that pic I watered and they perked right up.  This is my second grow, and the first set didn't start burning fan leaves until about 5 weeks flowering. These are only in flower for 2 1/2 weeks. I think I might be underfeeding.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 26, 2009)

We fine.. but need a bigger pot. The water in this little tiny thing is choking us. The lower leaf lack of nitrogen yellowing is good .. don't fertilize me anymore for now. TRANSPLANT ME!


----------



## Jman (May 26, 2009)

funny you say dat, I just transplanted after the pics


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 26, 2009)

hopefully she wont hermie on you...
most people would advise not to transplant
while in the flowering stage.
good luck


----------



## Jman (May 26, 2009)

Here is a pic of my jungle under hps and my hindu kush YUMMY!
I have a misty in the middle that was given to me. Was in bad shape when I got her. So we will see what happens with her.


----------



## Jman (May 26, 2009)

I just cut the bottom of the pot and set them on top of other pots


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 26, 2009)

*looking very nice :48:*


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 28, 2009)

I love growing and experimenting with growing. Trying a hot house this year. Hope I don't wilt everything away into fritters 

Initially set it up to keep the deer from eating my tomatoes plus warm the earth up and dry it out for early planting.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 28, 2009)

Missed part of your post.. that one looks like northern lights.

I know the other plants name but having that short term memory loss.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 28, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> I just cut the bottom of the pot and set them on top of other pots



Great idea thanks. Tap root.

I start out in 5 inch pots then coffee cans to buckets.

Clones I grow in coffee cans.


----------



## Jman (May 28, 2009)

Had to come up with that one on the fly..probably cause I was High!
UHH UMMM I have seen it done before, but that is the beauty of MP. So many fellow smokers with all this creativity going around. Its beautiful..coffee cans hey all you have to do is take a can opener to the bottom and put it rite on top of whatever you want to use next!!!!!
Oh ya do you mean the single plant? Its Hindu Kush.. A beautiful plant.. Indica Ya can't wait to be paralized from this little woman, Ha Ha


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 28, 2009)

_Very_ nice garden.


----------



## Jman (May 29, 2009)

Thanks Mental, nice to get a compliment I have put alot of time into them!


----------



## Jman (May 31, 2009)

well I got some good pics 3 weeks into flower...The little misty that fell from the sky is doin awesome in the ffof shes in the 2nd pic in the center.  Now mind you she was very undernourished in a solo cup 14 inches tall when I got her...:holysheep: :hubba: 
My yellowing is still happening, but it has slowed.

Fly protection!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokingjoe (May 31, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> Well this journal is not getting alot of responses, but update.


 
Jman most are probably in the same boat as I when it comes to this grow.  Awestruck.  :watchplant:  Your ladies are beautiful.  Do you have any daughters you'd like to marry off; looks like my kind of dowry.

Every time I see a mylar grow it makes me want to start using it.






I understand your confusion with this issue.  It looks like it could be over watered, as it has that cabbagey look to the foliage, but the soil is bone dry on the surface.  Sure got her ugly face on their though, but looks like it's sorted out.


----------



## Jman (May 31, 2009)

Thank you, Thank you...I leave all the credit up to my girls they have been good to me for the most part. And yes they have all parented little babys.  Soon as I find out which one smokes the best she will be with me for a while.And yes MYLAR is the s#$%


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 31, 2009)

hey jman i promised you id stop by so here i am.

all i can say is damn those girls are looking good! i bet your mouth waters when you look at them!

and p.s. i love your fly protection


----------



## Jman (Jun 1, 2009)

Check these out. A little bud Porn if I might.......


----------



## Jman (Jun 5, 2009)

Last night I noticed some tan spots on the top of a leaf.  Upon further inspection I turned the leaf over to find a small bug, with what looked like two dark brown spots on the sides of the bug.  It was about the size of a period. Is this a mite?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 5, 2009)

most likely.
i have them too... trust me, not fun.
take over a 30x microscope to them and see.
i got the brown mites, theyre reeaaallyy small.
but a big pain in the bunyons
so since your flowering and i already see buds developed
youll want to research this as fast as you possibly can in attempt
to save your buds. my whole last harvest was ruined because of mites.
remember when your looking into how to deal with them, youve already started flowering. so i wouldnt be spraying any kind of bug spray on them or anything like that. good luck man youll need it unfortunately


----------



## Jman (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, I cannot find another mite anywhere!  I will keep a good eye out though.  I looked them all over extrememy well, and nothin.   I will keep an eye out though.


----------



## buzzby (Jun 5, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> If you are reading this GJ then I guess I caught your attention. This will be grow #2 for Jman. His first was, or still is a bagseed project to iron out the kinks. It turned in to some really good smoke (pics are below). Now on to my current endeavor. When I originally purchased my current beans, I was immediately drawn into the Widow's web:hubba: . So she will be my first choice 4xWW. I was also caught up in the aura of weed from the mountains of the Mideast. So Hindu Kush is my second choice 4XHK . Here are the specifics!!!
> 
> Nirvana's WW X 4
> ...


 ur Plants r Nice Looking!!! One question... How do u get them so short & bushy???


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 5, 2009)

probly under a metal halide


----------



## Jman (Jun 5, 2009)

MH had alot to do with it, now I have 4 going, two WW that I topped at 9 1/2 inches tall.  One of the topped WWs really stretched the first 2 weeks of flowering its 38" tall. It was 15" when I went to 12/12.  1 WW and 2 HK are all 28" tall or within a inch of each other. They were all about 12" when I went to 12/12. I also attribute the short plants to the 800 watts of light agout 110,000 lumens in 15 square feet.  Indicas are the way to go if you want shortys.  The only thing is you really have to like the indica body stone.  These pics I posted don't really even do them justice.  They are some major bushes. 4 plants plus alittle misty just about fill up 15 square feet. I just can't wait to smoke ummm!!


----------



## buzzby (Jun 5, 2009)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> probly under a metal halide


lol, what is a halide?


----------



## Jman (Jun 5, 2009)

A Metal Halide is a HID(High Intensity Discharge) light souce.  Which spectrum's is mostly blue.  Which the color of the spectrum that the plant uses in the vegetative state of development.  It emits a intense light.  Which we all know the more intense the better.


----------



## buzzby (Jun 5, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> A Metal Halide is a HID(High Intensity Discharge) light souce. Which spectrum's is mostly blue. Which the color of the spectrum that the plant uses in the vegetative state of development. It emits a intense light. Which we all know the more intense the better.


 
Ok thanks, right now i am growing outside. I think the indoor growing is more for the professionals, and i am an amatuer right now, but learning alot from MP and people like u! =)                             Thanks Alot, Linda


----------



## MootPointBlank (Jun 5, 2009)

buzzby said:
			
		

> lol, what is a halide?


   "A halide is a binary compound, of which one part is a halogen atom and the other part is an element or radical that is less electronegative than the halogen, to make a fluoride, chloride, bromide, iodide, or astatide compound. Many salts are halides. All Group 1 metals form halides with the halogens and they are white solids."  -Wikipedia   You asked.  MPB


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 6, 2009)

lol basically its a light thats good to use for veg  and most people here would say hps is better for flower


----------



## Jman (Jun 16, 2009)

My ladies are 6 1/2 weeks of flower and I have disovered spider mites.  Bought some spray with pyrethrins i. I hope it is safe.  I just don't know if the spray will be worth the risk to buds.  These buds on all my plants are full of resin.  2 plants are Hindu Kush so they only have 1 1/2 weeks possibly.


----------



## Jman (Jun 16, 2009)

Here are my girls see if you can guess which is which???????:holysheep: 

Keep in mind there are 2 White Widows

                               2 Hindu Kush
                               1 MistyXJock Horror


----------



## Jman (Jun 22, 2009)

Here we are at 47 days flowering.......
Mites have slowed down...But are still there.  Really getting impatient now.  Sample 1 Kush.....Very heady buzz. Through the microscope triches are mostly cloudy on her.  Widows are partly clear partly cloudy.  Very resiny.  Widow will be without a doubt more potent then the Kush.


----------



## Jman (Jun 26, 2009)

I ordered some ladybugs, and they arrived today.  1500 for 6.95 plus S&H.  19.00 to my door.  I introduced them about 1 hour ago.  Take that spider mites!!!!  :hubba:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 1, 2009)

Wicked grow dude!:headbang2:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jul 3, 2009)

nice run! how are those ladybugs treating those mites? looks very tasty in there.


----------



## Jman (Jul 7, 2009)

I have harvested and dried 1 H.K.

Total weight after drying 86 g.  Not bad, I definately would have gotten better weight, But sometimes I like that pickmeup buzzzzzzzz.  Will be waiting for full maturity on all others.  As a matter of fact the other kush which is 57 days flowering might get chopped tommorrow.  WW plants are getting so resiny.  I cannot wait.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 7, 2009)

You got me drooling.:joint:


----------



## Jman (Jul 8, 2009)

:hubba: Chopped about 2/3 of the second kush.  She was pretty bushy so alot of the buds inside the plant were not mature.  The main cola weighed in at 4 oz. pretty massive I think.  I will take some pics later of my harvest that is hanging.  And what is left of her.

On to kush 1 smoked some, and it is just what I was hoping.  Very heady buzz.  Kinda visual a little I think.  It will cure until it is ready for mass consumption.:hubba: 

As for the WW they are movin rite along.  Found about 4 out of 25 starting to amber on the plant that will yeild I hope 1/4 pound of fine smoke.
The other widow is a great trich producer, but only mostly cloudy stage.  I hope it smokes as good as it looks.


----------

